# Finally, a way back



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Good to be back on update path after this last few weeks off flashing anything and everything that i found


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

OK this is a serious question. I am running leaked .793 kernel (well now 894 on kin3tx)..never had any data drop issues, phone is running super smooth, no real battery issues. Should I care about being on the upgrade path or not? I truly believe dhacker will have ics available before it is officially released so im not worried about that.

Thoughts?

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## njdroid (Nov 24, 2011)

hi guys, pretty much a noob, especially with the BIONIC, but i am very interested in this issue,,I am only on my BIONIC one day, i did root with the R3l3as3d and forever root, and it was 5.5.886..,,But then i flashed with the Kin3tx v1.0 base ROM, then the Blur add on , and then the ic3br3ad,, the phone is now reading 5.8.894 .( did flashing that rom upgrade me in any way,, if i actually did not do an upgrade flash with a OTA or LEAKED, or thru cheesecake?)
.does this now mean i am off the upgrade path??

I am having data drop issues and some battery issues? 
-thanks for any info/feedback


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

njdroid said:


> hi guys, pretty much a noob, especially with the BIONIC, but i am very interested in this issue,,I am only on my BIONIC one day, i did root with the R3l3as3d and forever root, and it was 5.5.886..,,But then i flashed with the Kin3tx v1.0 base ROM, then the Blur add on , and then the ic3br3ad,, the phone is now reading 5.8.894 .( did flashing that rom upgrade me in any way,, if i actually did not do an upgrade flash with a OTA or LEAKED, or thru cheesecake?)
> .does this now mean i am off the upgrade path??
> 
> I am having data drop issues and some battery issues?
> -thanks for any info/feedback


You're not technically off the OTA path. Cause your kernel and radios are still at stock. Just a System change that is included with the ROM. If you use the Released+43v3rRoot file, you will be back to bone stock and can get the OTA.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

LDubs said:


> OK this is a serious question. I am running leaked .793 kernel (well now 894 on kin3tx)..never had any data drop issues, phone is running super smooth, no real battery issues. Should I care about being on the upgrade path or not? I truly believe dhacker will have ics available before it is officially released so im not worried about that.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


?


----------



## x-Darkstar-x (Dec 12, 2011)

Timmy10shoes said:


> Good to be back on update path after this last few weeks off flashing anything and everything that i found


I have yet to see a way back from the leaks posted and confirmed working outside of a bogus warranty exchange. Care to give more details how you got back on the OTA path?


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

x-Darkstar-x said:


> I have yet to see a way back from the leaks posted and confirmed working outside of a bogus warranty exchange. Care to give more details how you got back on the OTA path?


I just got from 5.8.894 to the OTA. Ill post it all very shortly.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

in the fastboot fxz thread is a tar zip that has 5.5.893 boot and recovery images. Flash those in fastboot along with the .866 system, preinstall and radio images. you will be booted into recovery automatically. Flash the radio update zip. Reboot and you will get the you have a update available. forever root, sign into google and download and install.


----------



## x-Darkstar-x (Dec 12, 2011)

FenixJr said:


> I just got from 5.8.894 to the OTA. Ill post it all very shortly.


Just saw the chaos in the other thread after posting lol. Im also on 5.8.894 so your experiance with going back and the files involved would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Dude


----------

